# another foot fungus thread



## Desperado Deluxe

When your traveling your feet are your friends and i have figured out a very good way to cure foot fungus. Obviously clean socks are important but it goes much deeper than that. It is very important to keep your feet clean as well as moisturized because when your feet dry the fungus gets in between the cracks in your skin. On top of having clean socks, clean your feet daily with tea tree oil or anti-fungal (rubbing alcohol) then apply a poultice (a cloth or some shit tickets) with teat tree oil on it (or another natural anti-fungal) around your foot and put your sock on over it. your feet will probably get dry and maybe irritated after this so you must use a moisturizer that has another anti-fungal in it. You can mix in an anti-fungal oil to the lotion. the moisturizer will fill in the cracks with moisture all the while getting an anti-fungal in there to cure the fungus. viola your fungus will be history in about two weeks. Burt's bees has a peppermint foot lotion that works really good. Peppermint is a great anti-fungal. Foot fungus is a messy bitch always clean your hands after rubbing lotion on you feet or avoid touching places like your ball sack or armpits because it can spread to these places. If you have foot fungus in your nail i would suggest applying raw garlic with peppermint oil with a poultice directly to the nail (it may burn garlic applied topically can cause irritation especially with peppermint oil which also causes skin irritation but it should give you strength you need to kill the shit). Fungus in the nail is much harder to get rid of. Having fungus in the nail is usually due to it starting on the feet and spreading to the nail bed, so don't let it get that bad. Don't share your fucking socks unless you hate that person cause this shit is contagious. If your fungus spreads anywhere else treat it the same way.... keep it clean, keep an anti-fungal on it, and when it dries out keep an anti-fungal moisturizer on it. I recommend using the mints as they are very strong but can cause skin irritation.
other anti-fungal plants include ( you can put these in your socks to help but the concentrated oil will work better)
sage
lavender
mugwort
peppermint
spearamint
eucalyptus
tea tree
i know this is kinda long winded but most people get afflicted with this while traveling and don't know what the fuck to do and it gets bad. Overall consistent treatment will help cure it. All this info provided is from my personal experience I'm no doctor. your guys feedback is good for everyone


----------



## acrata4ever

wooden shoes, no socks to wash, no sweat (they breathe) theyre saftey shoes better than steel toe, waterproof, high arch orthopedic, walk in cold mud, snow no frost bite,walk on hot surfaces, trace a peice of carpet around the foot insert done. no foot problems ever!


----------



## acrata4ever

http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...ock-photo-old-wooden-shoes-clogs-54514375.jpg


----------



## bryanpaul

dollar store foot powder is THE SHIT.....fungus or not.....good for freshening up your body too....just watch around yer nuts (or va-jay-jay)....cuz the menthol burns a bit (i like it!)...... if you got fungus bad get some "athletes foot" foot powder(or spray-on powder).....like Desenex....... also get into the habit of everytime yer sittin around doing nothing to air out your feet


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

acrata4ever said:


> wooden shoes, no socks to wash, no sweat (they breathe) theyre saftey shoes better than steel toe, waterproof, high arch orthopedic, walk in cold mud, snow no frost bite,walk on hot surfaces, trace a peice of carpet around the foot insert done. no foot problems ever!


sweet now if i only knew where to get a pair of those


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

acrata4ever said:


> wooden shoes, no socks to wash, no sweat (they breathe) theyre saftey shoes better than steel toe, waterproof, high arch orthopedic, walk in cold mud, snow no frost bite,walk on hot surfaces, trace a peice of carpet around the foot insert done. no foot problems ever!


they look like they might give you splinters


----------



## acrata4ever

you can get them in the usa made in holland michigan, i made boots from a pair that were heiniken promos. ill get pics im kinda still making them. and no its really hard to get a splinter from poplar. theyre esp cute on girls with jeans and are a very old symbol of anarchy and resistance.


----------



## xACABx

bryanpaul said:


> dollar store foot powder is THE SHIT.....fungus or not.....good for freshening up your body too....just watch around yer nuts (or va-jay-jay)....cuz the menthol burns a bit (i like it!)...... if you got fungus bad get some "athletes foot" foot powder(or spray-on powder).....like Desenex....... also get into the habit of everytime yer sittin around doing nothing to air out your feet



Most travelers look at me like I'm crazy because every opportunity I have to air out my feet, I do so. I still managed to catch a minor case of athlete's foot but I think it's from waiting in hop out spots and I go 8+ hours with the same socks/shoes on, and after a while I ran out of clean socks to wear.

Regardless, I'm treating it now with some blue star ointment and it's getting a lot better.


----------



## trash diver

I'm not trying to be gross, but i had a coach in high school who told us the best cure for atheletes foot was the uric acid in ,you guessed it , urine. He told us to urinate on our feet in the shower.Worked for some guys,others it did'nt.


----------



## xACABx

I've heard that before too, I'm a female though so my urine "aim" is going to be a little off, unless I did it in a cup and poured it on my feet or something creepy to that nature.

I heard soaking them in vinegar helps too.


----------



## ashley robb

the bee product propolis will kill anything nasty too! it is anti fungal, bacterial and also known to be antiviral as well, it gets rid of warts! just apply a few drops to the affected area, it does stain yellow but it sure does work! get it from any health store


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

ashley robb said:


> the bee product propolis will kill anything nasty too! it is anti fungal, bacterial and also known to be antiviral as well, it gets rid of warts! just apply a few drops to the affected area, it does stain yellow but it sure does work! get it from any health store


New discovery i always find burts bees peppermint lip balm on the ground and i figured i could use it on my feet. it works wonders. Probably has propolis in it too.


----------



## Joni

Fox Spirit said:


> New discovery i always find burts bees peppermint lip balm on the ground and i figured i could use it on my feet. it works wonders. Probably has propolis in it too.



that is an awsome idea! in addition to keeping your feet dry i can image this would work pretty fast.


----------



## East

My skin is somewhat oily so I'm naturally predisposed to fungal infections such as tinea versicolor and whatnot. Anyways I use this stuff that ships from Mexico called Ketoconazol. It's a topical ointment that pretty much kills all fungus immediately. It's pretty powerful, not organic/natural if that's important to you. Would probably work very well if you needed something resolved within 24 hours.


----------



## Monterey

ok, I have been traveling for about twenty years now, and I have learned through a lot of trial and error. Bum showers lead to athlete's foot, every time. I tried everything. Finally, I ran into a middle aged woman in Alabama who turned me on to this: apple cider vinegar. At the megalomart it's like four dollars out the door for the gallon you are going to need. Throw the vinegar in a bucket and soak your feet for half an hour then put freshie socks on without drying your feet. My feet were really, really bad, but doing this once a month... I got rid of athletes foot and nail fungus. And my feet don't stink. The most important thing on the street is yet feet.


----------



## sketchytravis

that apple cider vinegar shit is good for like everything


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Yea gotta admit hadn't gone to this extreme but I do use the apple vinegar and all sorts of peely shit comes off my feet and makes them feel way cleaner.


----------

